# Bike share scheme / bike helmet law



## cancerward (Apr 16, 2013)

I read in an article by Jonathan Gornall in The National (4 December 2010) that Dubai has a mandatory bicycle helmet and hi-viz law with a fine of 500 dirhams for people who disobey.

Recently I saw a facebook page "Nextbike in Dubai City" with pictures of the ten new bike sharing stations. Nobody who is using the bikes is pictured wearing a helmet or hi-viz at all. 

What has happened? Did the law get repealed or is it just no longer enforced?

Is there a webpage with more information about the law? I have seen only the above article and a thread here on this forum in November 2010. Mandatory bicycle helmet laws have resulted in very low usage rates for the two bike sharing schemes in Australia (Brisbane and Melbourne).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think they basically had it, for all the workers on bikes, wearing dark clothing and going against the traffic. Hate to say it, but you don't see them until you see the whites of their eyes - terrifying.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

In a similar vein ... seat belts are mandatory, but there still are people who do not wear them ... some get fined, most don't .....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

We always wear our bike helmets and considering I've had a few idiots try to knocks me off my bike a few times, I'm glad that I do.


----------



## cancerward (Apr 16, 2013)

I wasn't actually asking about why the law is in place, or whether you think helmets/seatbelts are a good idea, or whether you personally wear helmets. I am interested in the first one in terms of the history/whether there was debate, but there are endless forums where the the other two are debated in more detail.

I was asking whether the helmet law was repealed or whether it is just no longer enforced - for all bike users and for share bike users. 

Maybe it has become a bit clearer now after the scheme's been working for three months.

I'd also like to know usage statistics - how often each bike gets used per day on average. Thanks for any help.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

cancerward said:


> I wasn't actually asking about why the law is in place, or whether you think helmets/seatbelts are a good idea, or whether you personally wear helmets. I am interested in the first one in terms of the history/whether there was debate, but there are endless forums where the the other two are debated in more detail.
> 
> I was asking whether the helmet law was repealed or whether it is just no longer enforced - for all bike users and for share bike users.
> 
> ...


never seen one actually in use....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Only the RTA can give you those statistics, or maybe call the guys running the bike sharing scheme?

The law is there, but not enforced. The police would be happy - according to recent interviews - if there were no cyclists on the roads at all.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Just a thought for the future: 

Swedes Develop Invisible Bike Helmet


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

There are all kinds of laws here and the way it works is they don't enforce them 99 percent of the time until after something happens then they use it against the person.


----------

